# Lonliness



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Just wondering...
Does anyone else suffer from lonliness or just feel really alone and that noone understand them or can relate???


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Most of the time. :?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Me three.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Ever since I got dp it's been impossible for me to feel loneliness. I think it has something to do with the emotional blunting.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah. but that's what human is. who cares if someone understands you? honestly, in my opinion, it wouldn't make a difference. plus if your trying to describe to someone who hasn't experienced derealization, they're just going to look at you puzzled and probably get scared. hahah

although i do know what its like to feel empty. that sucks. kind of like your weightless


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

noblesse oblige said:


> Ever since I got dp it's been impossible for me to feel loneliness. I think it has something to do with the emotional blunting.


Same here I feel less lonely


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

i guess i feel more lonely, but even if i have someone to unlonlefy me (yeah i own at making up words) i still feel lonely, so i guess i'm just empty


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm so alone. I always phone up my friend on Monday and ask him if he wants to play pool and he's like yeah maybe on Saterday. So I wait till saterday and phone him up and he's like nah I'm going over my girlfriends...etc etc It's been like it for four years kind of thing but it's just out of hand now......horrible


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Being lonley for so long I've learnt to cut myself out of everything. People that don't have girlfriend's for so long are usually seen as strange and weird and I've started to belive those people and have that perception of myself. I've become really bitter and resentful and i hate it when people are happy. I havn't been happy fo so long...I can't imagine having any kind of meaningful relationship with the opposite sex....... 8)


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Your right Darren I think I have got low self-esteem. I've probably spent more time alone than some people would in a life time...


----------



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I feel most alone when I am in a room full of people.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've never had an official "girlfriend", but my best friend is a girl, and we've been just as close in the past as I could ever imagine a real girlfriend being. I figured I'd never be lonely with her around, but it turns out I was wrong. We've grown apart over the past 4 months, since I've gotten DP/DR, and now she's dating someone, so we can't be as intimate as we used to be. Sigh. 
She's the only person I've been able to be myself around since this all started, and even now that she has a boyfriend, she's still a great friend, and I'll always be there for her.

I know exactly what you mean when you say you feel alone in a room full of people.

Lately I've been a complete shut in. The only times I've been out of the house for the past 2 months was when I got drunk with my cousin 2 weeks ago, and when I went to a show last night. I feel more comfortable here. I get waaaay too anxious in rooms filled with people, and the amount of stimuli is just too much to handle. I can't comprehend everything going on at once; it makes me feel muddy.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I never feel alone in a room of people..strange


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

?real?ity? said:


> yeah. but that's what human is. who cares if someone understands you?


.........yes......... :shock:

It's kind of like you can't relate to anyone and there's no one you can just sit and talk too who can really help you


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

There's one person i don't feel alone with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

OMFG....Darren, why did you have to tell them about us, you said you wouldn't say anything.







Why?

Greg


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

jerry! jerry! jerry! jerry!


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

hahah this thread was totally hijacked sorry


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok, back to the original question


> Just wondering...
> Does anyone else suffer from lonliness or just feel really alone and that noone understand them or can relate???


I used to feel a certain loneliness thinking I could not talk to anyone about DP.
But fortunately now I do have people I can talk to, people who understand.

As a kid though, yer, I felt very alone.

Greg


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

I never feel anybody can understand me anyway i just wish people i know could feel this way for 5 minutes to understand what hell i`m going through.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

meh, i don't think you should look at it as hell. sure it sucks ass. and yes it can be scary. but these type of thoughts can make it worse. i honestly do believe the majority of people have experienced what we do at some time or another. youll get through this dude


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

> i just wish people i know could feel this way for 5 minutes to understand what hell i`m going through.


The amount of times I have thought that. *shakes head*
Although saying that, I would not wish DP on anyone.
In my previous post I said people who understand. What I meant was people who understand that I am a bit different, well, maybe a bit more than a bit. :roll: The point is they still accept me for who I am.
I believe now that that is more important than having someone just experiencing what DP and high anxiety is like.

Greg


----------



## monnolith (Feb 21, 2007)

Do I feel lonely? Only sometimes. Am I a recluse tho? Well... maybe. Not to the Unibomber's extent, but after work or the gym, I'll just go home, sit in my Archie-Bunker chair and, well, sit. I _may_ look at my phone to see if anyone's called, but I'm perfectly aware that no-one has, or will. I listen to the ambient noise filtering in from other apartments and I think to myself: "hmm, maybe I'd like to socialize with those people...", but then I'll think "well, if I did, I'd only want to leave because there's, um, people there..." Kinda a Catch-22.

I have a few really good friends that I see every couple of weeks, but the rest of the time, I'm just walking among shadows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

I just couldn?t hold back any longer sweet heart, my love for you is too strong to hide away from the members here; it needed to be ?express?? please forgive me. :lol:



Im still the same person said:


> OMFG....Darren, why did you have to tell them about us, you said you wouldn't say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh well, I guess everyone had to find out sooner or later.
Greg :lol:


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

closetome said:


> ?real?ity? said:
> 
> 
> > yeah. but that's what human is. who cares if someone understands you?
> ...


in my opinion the only one that can truely help you is yourself. especially when it comes to mental problems. sure, talking about it can help. but, ya know


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

?real?ity? said:


> closetome said:
> 
> 
> > ?real?ity? said:
> ...


Yes, of course, your right, I'm not really talking about that though, it would just be nice to have a "companion", a partner in crime


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

I would like to start a support group that would meet in Manhattan. Maybe it would be of some help to those feeling so isolated. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Lee (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of a Manhattan Support Group for individuals with DPD? Many thanks.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

mornhyland said:


> I think I feel most alone when I am in a room full of people.


This one hits close to home

It's like when i'm under derealization/depersonalization's mental spell nothing anyone says or does matters so communicating with them feels absolutely pointless but that's because i'm in my dp/dr reality and that's all i could see or feel and my social reflection of mindstate is that of a very sad hopeless guy.

Sooner or later you realize though that no matter what happens life goes on and if you don't realize that and move on with your life you're just gonna be there watching it go by you minute by minute hour by hour day by day.


----------



## Shiney (Sep 6, 2009)

not really loneliness, I feel woefully incomplete. I don't contain a single recognizable emotion, except perhaps confusion and complete disgust. Part of the condition is an inability to recognize the existence of another human being. I can see them, but I just can't feel them. it's like talking to an invisible friend, they are just not there.


----------

